
How does Google Maps server authenticate android device? - i_am_static
Recently I have been digging in google maps authentication. When you are generating API keys for using google map for android, you can give `SHA-1` and `package name` of android apk for restricting api calls. Now the question I have is, How does google map server identify the apk, which is making the request to google map server with apiKey?
======
detaro
The app probably doesn't talk to the API server directly, but to a Google
service running on the device, which has access to that information.

